# WLan reichweiten erweiterung



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2004)

tja... hab mir vor kurzem einen dLink router gekauft und auf der verpackung stand das er im haus eine reichweite von ca 100meter erreicht... da die luftlinie vom sender zum ziel etwa 25 beträgt habe ich angenommen dass sich dies leicht ausgehen müsste... jedoch sind anscheinen zu viel mauern dazwischen dass ich teilweise am zielort keinen empfang habe... kann ich hier irgendwie die antenne meines routers umbaun um eine größere reichweite zu erreichen... oder gäbe es da auch noch eine andere lösung?
danke schon im vorhinein für die antworten...
Mfg


----------



## johinos (2 Januar 2005)

Da sich keine Technik-Freaks gemeldet haben, bei mir hat Standortwechsel geholfen. Zwischen Sender und Empfänger möglichst kein Kamin, keine elektrischen Geräte, kein Heizkörper o. ä.; Wände/Decken sollten auf kürzestem Wege und nicht diagonal durchquert werden. Sender und Empfänger nicht direkt neben Elektrogeräten aufstellen (Monitor, Fernseher, Telefon, Telefon-Mobilstation).


----------



## Freeman76 (2 Januar 2005)

Hi,
zu den DLink Produkten gibt es einige sehr gute Infos im Web.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c2coff=1&q=dlink+router+forum&btnG=Suche&meta=

Viel Spaß beim lesen der einschlägigen Foren, hier gibts es hunderte von Beiträgen und Konfighinweisen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2005)

Ich für meinen Teil kauf nix mehr von D-Link.
Die Geräte, die ich hatte, haben alle nix getaugt und der Support ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Freeman76 (2 Januar 2005)

Aber oft sehr "billig" sind die Geräte   .


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2005)

Das ists nicht nur.
Der Support scheint massiv überfordert und zudem nicht sehr reaktiv.


----------



## Counselor (2 Januar 2005)

Ich bin mit meiner D-Link DGE 530T Gigabit Netzwerkkarte recht zufrieden.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2005)

Also mal ein Beispiel von mir:
ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine komplette D-Link-Ausstattung. Router, WLAN-Access-Point, WLAN-Karten (PCMCIA und PCI).
Neuerdings reißen die Verbindungen über WLAN ständig ab und werden nicht mehr neu aufgebaut. Im Log des AP steht was von Reboot. Begründung von D-LINK war "Patch von M$ ist Schuld".
Meine Frage darauf: "Wieso bringt Ihr dann keine neuen Treiber?"
Antwort: andere haben die Probleme auch.
Toll.
Ich war neulich bei meinem Schwager. Vier Tage ununterbrochene Verbindung von meiner D-LINK-Karte zu seinem Linksys-Router. Ohne Verbindungsabbruch.
Daheim krieg ich keine Verbindung hin, die länger als 2 Stunden hält. Teilweise ist nach zwei Minuten Ende.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel von einigen.


----------



## Dino (2 Januar 2005)

Feuchte Wohnung, wa? 

Oder schaffen es die Funkwellen nicht durch die Gitterstäbe? 0


----------



## Heiko (3 Januar 2005)

Du hättest nicht so deutlich sagen müssen, dass Du Supporter bei D-Link bist...


----------



## IT-Schrauber (3 Januar 2005)

Linksys ist ja auch die Billigschiene von Cisco, und auf den Teilen kann man sogar Linux fahren *ggg* Gibt ja nicht umsonst "homebrew" Firmware dafuer  Die Standardfirmware bei Linksys geht naemlich etwas sehr sparsam mit der Sendeleistung um...


----------



## Counselor (3 Januar 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Linksys...


Linksys und D-Link, sind das nicht verschiedene Firmen?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (3 Januar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Schrauber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Ich bezog mich auf Heikos positiven Bericht zum Betrieb seiner Karte an einem Linksys-Router


----------



## trekkie (7 Mai 2005)

Also, bei D-Link Kann ich auch mithalten. Nach sehr guten Erfahrungen aus früheren Zeiten mit 10/100 Mbit-PCMCIA-Karten für den Laptop (wired, versteht sich), dachte ich damls, WLAN von D-Link ist bestimmt eine gute Idee. 

Das Ergebnis ist, daß ich zwei sündhaft teure DWL-1000AP+ rumstehen habe, die nach ca. 1GB Traffic die Verbindung abbrechen und nur durch Reset wieder zu beleben sind - das deckt sich mit Heikos Erfahrungen. Mit der Original-Firmware kam ich nicht mal so weit, erst die letzte verfügbare USA-Release brachte eine Verbesserung...

Die Idee war ursprünglich, die Reichweitenverlängerung per als Repeater konfiguriertem 2. AP - funktioniert hat das aber nie, ich hab' dann halt beide verkabelt.

Mittlerweile nutze ich einen 54MBit Linksys-AP, der bei einem Bruchteil des Preises für die D-Links deutlich besser funktioniert und die Wohnung mit der Standard-Firmware komplett versorgt - bei D-Link hat das nie geklappt...

Deshalb: Finger weg von D-Link!!!

Zur Reichweitenverlängerung in der Wohnung von mir noch der Hinweis: Je höher der AP an der Wand hängt, desto besser i.d.R. der Empfang

Gruß
Trekkie


----------

